# Ragnarok Gaming Error! [email protected] help!



## kimmygal5 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey!

I've encountered an error as I've been trying to play Ragnarok! I'm trying to get onto the ImpactRO Brazil server, and I'm pretty sure I've installed everything that's needed. 

The error is a window that comes up. It says:
The procedure entry point [email protected] could not be located in the dynamic link library mss32.dll. 

I have no idea what any of it means! Could it be due to a missing file or something?  

Please help! End my headache...


----------



## thiefe (Jul 25, 2008)

Delete you're Sakray and you're server of choice files. MUST DELETE!

After go on google search for blackoutro download they're FULL Client (one that includes sakray and theyre client) after install it let sakray patch, then make a copy of the BlackoutRO folder, download you're server of choice save it on the copy of BlackoutRO folder.

That's all you gots to do  I just did it and it worked fine to me.


----------

